# Restored Bf 109 (HA-1112) With Allison Engine Start Up



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 24, 2017)

Didn't see this posted elsewhere on the forums and thought it was way cool NOT to share. I love what they were able to do with the custom exhaust system to mimic a DB inverted V12

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2017)

Great stuff !


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 24, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice one!


----------



## cameron shaw (Mar 25, 2017)

any pics of the ally with the cowling on the bird? exhaust job looks sweet!!!


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 26, 2017)

cameron shaw said:


> any pics of the ally with the cowling on the bird? exhaust job looks sweet!!!



that I am not sure, but I would love to see as well!


----------

